# how to bath me bearded dragon



## justin fisk (Oct 9, 2009)

can anyone give me advice on how to bath me bearded dragon he is so soft and only a few month old i spray him often but i heard he can go in the vath please someone give me best details to make him enjoy his first bath


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd recommend having a read of this first and then deciding whether or not he actually needs a bath...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/177301-your-bearded-dragon-its-habitat.html


----------



## justin fisk (Oct 9, 2009)

i read it but am still lost sorry


----------



## bullit (Oct 10, 2008)

when did bearders start having baths? l0l


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i bath my beardies and i put warm water in the bath or a tub not hot and just let them have a run around in the water i leave them for about 10 mins (warm water like you would for a new born baby) hope this helps


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We bath our beardies when they are in shed.


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

I know beardies don't have baths in the wild but I bath mine cos it seems to help them poo and sometimes they drink while they're in there. Just put them in the sink with plain warm water up to their chests. It helps if you let them rest their front legs on your hand or finger if they're a bit nervous. Take them out before the water gets cold and wrap them up in an old towel (they love soft things!) before putting them back in the viv. Mine seem to go very yellow in the water, anyone know why this is?


----------



## Arcaned (Jul 25, 2009)

I also bath my beardies, they love it. Mine can stay in the bath for about half hour before they want to come out so i have to keep topping up with jugs of warm water.

Mine also show their true colours when there in water and not sure why. Perhaps they are happy? or just the fact that there alot cleaner? 

Do yours kick like a dog with their back legs? Mine constantly do it if i trickle water on the tops of their heads lol


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Bearded dragons DON'T need a bath. As in shampoo and cleaning behind the spikes :lol:. Some keepers like every few weeks to give them a 5minute period in which the beardie can soak, to help with shedding and re-hydration (and tend to poo too).


----------



## Craig-A (May 5, 2009)

i used to bathe my beardies about every 3-4 weeks , one of them used to like the water and the other didnt , its personal choice if you wont to bathe them or not , but i would recomend bathing them. if your beardie is just a juvinellie fill the bath/sink to the first knuckle/joint on your middle finger this should be the correct height.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

i bath all my animals atleast 3 times a week, they seem to really like it and helps them with pooing. my CWD just loves swimming around like a loony. My beardie does a dog paddle lol well funny


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bathing Beardies*

We encourage our beardie to take a splash in water once a week....he always goes to the toilet when in the bath too. And as you are aware i'd rather wash the poo away quickly!!! GOD he stinks lol 

* Warm water - splash Rexy to encourage him (He never runs away!) 
* I dont have the plug in, I turn on the shower head and encourage Rexy to shower under it, which he does
* This process takes 10-15mins only as i do worry about his temperature
* I then carry him back (In his own towel lol) to his tank to bask to heat up!!! 

It all depends on the dragon, I wouldnt force it! Rexy spends 2-3 times a week in his water bowl, so does like water. We also mist him daily,


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

niliano_05 said:


> my CWD just loves swimming around like a loony.


The clue might be in the name:2thumb:


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Some people say they dont need baths others do it by choice.

However after I rescued a 2 year old beardie who didnt get much exercise I found his movement in his legs was far greater after he'd been having a bath once or twice a week. He loves swimming around and often spends 20 minutes in the bath. We also have a 6 month beardie as well who loves the bath but he just tends to sit on my hand and drink the water.

Just make sure that the water is the same temp you would do for a baby, always ensure your hand is under the beardie when you place him in the water and dont rush him into taking a swim let him take his time to move off your hand. It might take a few weeks, he might never leave your hand, but it does give him the option of drinking water if he needs any. And most importantly dont put too much water in enough in the sallow end so his feet touch the bottom.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

paraman said:


> The clue might be in the name:2thumb:


thanks for the input mate lol i did always wonder why they are called waterdragons :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## christianalger (Sep 25, 2009)

i bath my 3 berdies every other week or if they are shedding i bath them more often it also helps with hydration and pooing :lol2:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I heard all the unemployed Australians are hired to go round bathing all the bearded dragons in the wild ... is this true? 

I've also got a friend of a friend who found his snake lying next to him in his bed .. when he asked his vet they said it was measuring him up ready to eat him ... :whistling2:


----------

